# NBA coverage: how many cameras are used?



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anybody here know by chance how many cameras are usually used in common NBA broadcasts as seen on TV?


Thanks,
r.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Nooooobody?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N05_aAsUmBI


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

There are one under each basket.

There's one midway up the stands in the middle of the court.

Another one midway up in the corner.

And there's one who has a camera and that one floats from area to area.

That's five. 

That's what I recall MSG having.

When games are nationally broadcast that station brings a crew for their announcers/pregame show, but the arena staff is used to shoot the games.

They make around 250 bucks a game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No way they only have 5, they have to have more than that. Just for interviews or during time outs, you see like at least 3 camera men walking onto the court.

The ones you said "under" each basket you mean that camera on TOP of the basket right? Where they often use to replay dunks and to check for offensive fouls? There are a bunch of camera men under the basket, we see them often when players crash into them, that's at least 2 or 3 on each sides.

I think some even have cameras fixed on wires that can move.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 very special one.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> No way they only have 5, they have to have more than that. Just for interviews or during time outs, you see like at least 3 camera men walking onto the court.
> 
> The ones you said "under" each basket you mean that camera on TOP of the basket right? Where they often use to replay dunks and to check for offensive fouls? There are a bunch of camera men under the basket, we see them often when players crash into them, that's at least 2 or 3 on each sides.
> 
> I think some even have cameras fixed on wires that can move.


I was just counting over the shoulder or broadcast cameras.

There are more, yes.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for all answers!


----------

